# Weed-Eater starting problem!!



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

my engine wont start. its a weed-eater. the spark is good, the compression is wonderful, theres plenty of fuel,no leaks in the fuel lines, the fuel filter is brand new. what the hell is going on?? ..air,fuel,spark, i was always taught thats all u need. apparently not!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Did you squirt fuel directly into the cylinder to try and start it? If you did and it started, it's a fueling problem. If not, could be an air leak.... check cylinder and carb adapter bolts. Could also be a sheared flywheel key.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

what should i use to squirt the fuel in the cylinder with, and approximately how much should i spray?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

im also wondering if the kill switch could be the problem??? ..the only issue with that is i'm not sure how to disconnect it from the magneto!!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

So you have air, fuel and spark but are you getting fuel to the cylinder? You have spark so I do not think the kill switch would be an issue. Carb may need a cleaning and new diaphrams/gaskets.
Dean


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just a bit will do, maybe 1/4 oz. of fuel. Use anything to get it in there... a small paper cup, eyedropper, whatever.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

ok, but WHAT SHOULD I USE TO SQUIRT IT IN THERE?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Whatever you can find


hankster said:


> .. a small paper cup, eyedropper, whatever.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

thank you hank! i love you man! lol


----------

